# Obsessed with bobble hats



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My 18th month old male Vizsla 'Rafa' is obsessed with bobble hats, particularly the ones with a faux fur top. If he sees someone wearing one he will try to jump up to snatch it and run away with it:eek

Today above Ullswater lake all his dreams came true, he found a bobble hat someone had dropped on the path and before we could stop him ran off with it, gleefully tossing it into the air and catching it on the run many, many times until eventually the bobble fell off!

What a crazy, goofy boy he is. :wink


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

My boys love those too! At those rare occasions when it gets cold enough on Texas to wear them for our walks i learned to put leash on them first and put the hat on afterwards. They would still try to trick me out of it, haha, i think it must look like a fury animal for them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine would probably go nuts. We can even have baseball caps laying around the house. She will snag them every chance she gets. My husband had left one on his dresser, but pushed it toward the back. I walked into the bedroom. Shine was standing on top of the dresser, with the cap in her mouth.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They are all so delightfully weird. Great pic!


----------

